# Source of Stinky Pollen Smell outside our house!



## Robert Scott Photography

Here's one for you all! You wouldn't believe the smell that comes from these things. I've smelled a lot of flowers, but can't ever recall smelling them so clearly from over 15 feet away as you can with these!

C&C appreciated! The good and the bad please!

Click Through for Flickr Page




Thanks in advance!


----------



## mooimeisie

Hard to believe something so beautiful could smell so bad.


----------

